# THREE DAYS OF TAILS



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

I had the good fortune to fish three days(Sat.,Sun.,Mon.) with good friends.I found tailing reds every day.We had a ball catching them on the fly.All were found in the Galveston bay system.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

*reds*

looking good joe. i think it fixing to really get good.:cheers:


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Nicely done. I recognize that spot.

What kind of boat are y'all in?


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome pics!! Gotta love when the fish cooperate for three straight days...


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

good report and great pics...


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*SKIFFSTIFF*

KEEP THAT SPOT ON THE Q.T.
I FISH OUT OF A BEAVERTAIL OSPREY.
SKIFFSTIFF


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go! Looks like you had a great time


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Who was that masked man? Nice shots, good report.


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*SKIFFSTIFF*

YES,IT WAS 3 FUN FILLED DAYS.THAT MASKED MAN IS A REDFISH'S WORST NIGHTMARE,THE TERROR OF THE FLATS.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

That masked man has been wrecking havoc on redfish in West Bay for a lot of years. Save a few for the rest of us Joe.  Nice pics!!


----------

